# Any info on Singapore School Semarang



## Glbtrttr (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have been offered a position at Singapore School Semrangl, but am struggling to find any reviews online about it.

Has anyone heard of this school, or better yet know anyone whose kids go there or who have taught there?


----------



## Glbtrttr (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks but the school is in Indonesia not Singapore. Only the name of the school is Singapore


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Glbtrttr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a position at Singapore School Semrangl, but am struggling to find any reviews online about it.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this school, or better yet know anyone whose kids go there or who have taught there?


Hey i comes from Semarang anyway..have u already find out about this school?..the new Singapore School Semarannd is located not far from Jatingaleh tol road.its a new building. I have got friends foreigner who teaching english there but i think now they changed new peoples there. U can also find Semarang International School not far from Singapore School or u can find Permata Bangsa School if u want to teaching English..


----------

